# Pooch test please, and is it gona be sooN?



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

this is Angel a Lamancha Kiko cross. Pooch test please.
this pic is from last night








this pic was taken 10/06/10

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









this one is from last night









then there's #1 one of my boer herd who seems close but just hasn't gone yet. :hair: 
Top View








Back View








Thoughts on one or both appreciated Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You boer is anywhere from now to a month or so - she is definately looks bred and close

The other I can't tell - is there any udder development at all?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't tell with the first but I agree with Allison, the Boer is at minimum a week to a month.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I had Angel last year from shortly after breeding til she kidded on Febuary 8th/9th and her udder didnt start to fill till about two weeks before she kidded. It seems to be filling now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when were they in with the buck? Do you have any idea of possible breeding dates?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

My milk does where allowed to run with three bucklings all summer until I sold two of them in September. I saw her serviced at the end of Aug. just not sure if it took. The other one has been with buck since Jan. I bought the whole herd on Oct. 2cnd.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so still nothing... But a diffrent one of my goats has dropped her sides... hope she is quick than #1 about kidding


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

if you saw the one serviced at the end of august she'd be due end of january, right? good luck with them!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

ok so i noticed that#1 had a bloody discharge at check earler tonight just went out to check on everyone again. Went ahead and caught her to check and make sure that she didn't like have a kid that was stuck or something. Well her cervix is still closed but she has a god awful stench in the back end. Gave 3cc LA200. Forgot to take the thermometer with me and I doubt I will be able to catch her for the next few days. Should I call the Vet?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm no expert, but you may want to - stench doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, I have read on here from time to time about if you have a bad odor back there, something isn't right.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, if it is an awful bad smell, she could likely have a very bad infection...meaning that theres a dead kid in a ruptured sac.
Definately get hold of a vet, she may need to be induced to expell all that foul stuff and then will also likely need a uterine flush as well as a course of antibiotics. I pray that all goes well for her :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if a goat has a fowl odor I wouldnt be waiting a couple days to catch her again to check it out. 

Can you stall her and keep an eye on her behavior (eating, drinking etc)


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

called the vet he will call back. I checked Her cervix the other night after I noticed the discharge...no it is not open...My kidding pen is full right now. I caught her this morning and gave 4cc LA200...I really wish I could get ahold of my vet he is the only vet around here that only does farm calls, if I have to have another vet out Im looking at $65 dollars just for the vet to look and not treat. :hair: She is eating and drinking thats how I caught her earlier she came up for a drink when a I hauled hot water down to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you get a vet soon...that is a touchy thing... when they are preggo...prayers sent that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I got ahold of the vet on Thursday and #1 is on Antibiotics LA200 for two weeks. Angel got moved up to the barn on Friday because she is acting way too nice. I checked on her tonight and she is opening I think I may have messed up on breeding dates and she was bred at the end of July not Aug.. Cause her and the mini mare got bred the same day. So she should kid between now and new years :leap: So excited hoping for :kidred: :kidred: Last winter she gave me :kidblue: :kidblue: . I think she looks bigger this time though so maybe trips? heres to hoping.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

hope these pics are better than the last ones i posted.
I went ahead and messed with the brightness and contrast.
Pooch









Udder









Right Side








Left Side


----------

